# xexon made me curious



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

animals or what

cows scare me there creepy bastards with a blank stare


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Spiderwebs. Not so much spiders, as their webs. Just walking through a web makes me scream.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

spiders and the dark when I can't see a thing


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

for some reason seaweed bothers me. ill be out surfing or bodyboarding or body surfing and that sh*t comes up on you and feels GROOOOOOOOSE! other than that, im pretty much cool


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Ghost and spirits


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I fear failure


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Flying, I hate/fear/loath/detest flying . . .who do they think they're kidding with that "safest way of traveling" number?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kinda ironic, but I hate touching fish...


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

Kory said:


> I fear failure


 about the only thing i fear


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I fear death.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I fear death.


 other way round for me, 
"life is hard & death is easy"


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

being buried alive.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I fear death.
> ...


 Its the fact of what happens to you right after you die. Thats what is scary.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

im gonna go with fear itself. I know a fear that many of you dont even know about. the kinda sh*t that cant even talk about or explain. that what i fear!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

premature ejaculation


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

I fear bears.
I rarely hike alone or fish at night anymore because of it.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > I fear failure
> ...


 same here and also the fear of losing a loved one.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I fear my loved ones getting in fatal car accidents....specifically.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Lions, tigers, and bears....oh my


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > I fear failure
> ...


 Too late for me.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

being alone/dieing alone


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i fear 24+ inch piranha's that are swimmin around in the amazon somewhere! ....mean huge bastards.....

haha JK

i fear nothing but life itself...but anyways in reality i really fear big ugly f*cking spiders that are hiding in your room behind sh*t or even if they are just on the walls and you walk in unexpectingly and you just see it! and then when you try to kill but instead you just knock it down and it scurries off somewhere! i hate that!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I fear my loved ones getting in fatal car accidents....specifically.


 you also looked scared that time I forgot to lock the door to the shower room


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

Ghosts and flying, both equally.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Why would you fear death??? I spit on deaths eye if it ever comes to greet me. But its the pain and suffering and how you face death is whats more scarier. And who knows what happens when you die. Your soul either goes up or down or get reincarnated into a feeder or cochroch until your trial.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > rbP NUT said:
> ...


 Yeah Man no kidding, Once I am Dead, i could Give a sh*t, it's how I get there thats gonna suck. As far as being afraid, I am scared of Nuthing! BUT I guees I would be scared of Drowning.... Not water, Drowning.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im also afraid of Camel Crickets, I call them jumping spiders.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Well definitly not my worst fear but I do fear my Gold Spilo..
I fear the day..(which happens to be in about a month)..that I have to take him out of the tank and take him to my new apartment.
That sucker jumped out of a container when I first got him, and I'm hoping he doesnt try that stunt again.
Anyone want to come over and catch him for me?


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I fear my loved ones getting in fatal car accidents....specifically.
> ...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> being alone/dieing alone


 that'll never happen..... :smile:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

reckaje said:


> Ghosts and flying, both equally.


 Ghosts arent that scary once you get used to their presence and their ways.

GaryBusey- You fear nothing?! So if a grizzley bear came and greated you, you telling me you wouldnt be shitting your pants?! Hmm...


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Grasshoppers ... the buggers just cling to you.. yuuuuck!! I dont like spiders either. Dying scares the hell outta me ... what happens? Whats on the other side...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Fallenangel0210 said:
> 
> 
> > being alone/dieing alone
> ...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

the thing I fear the most is men when I'm walking in the streets by night


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

greebo said:


> being buried alive.


 just like Poe.. did u read what he wrote about? he was paranoid about it


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

william bradley, why does it have to be men? what if it were really buff butch chiks! :shivers: but yeah anyways


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i fear life, and what it might do to me....



> the thing I fear the most is men when I'm walking in the streets by night


i think thats straight up rude, maybe like fat wierd guys but being afraid to walk the streets at night while men are on the streets isn't right... i think you need therapy lmao


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Scooby said:


> i fear life, and what it might do to me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they follow me sometimes.. it's scary when I'm alone..
why is it rude?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i think your paranoid and a little self centered, there not following you, there just going in the same direction...


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

I also fear people close to me dying.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

Scooby said:


> i think your paranoid and a little self centered, there not following you, there just going in the same direction...


 No, it was me and I was following her.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

no fear..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The title of this thread


> xexon made me curious


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i fear Innes pounding me in the ass, when i am not ready. He did it once, and it realy hurt.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Scooby said:


> i think your paranoid and a little self centered, there not following you, there just going in the same direction...


 whatever makes u happy...
self centered?
maybe u don't know the italian men........


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> reckaje said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosts and flying, both equally.
> ...


 Nope, a Grizzly? I be Scared yeah, but I'm not Scared of Bear. All I'd Do Is run Like Hell UP a HILL Or Jump into some water, or play dead.... Lotsa options... Being scared does nothing just makes you deal with the problem poorly....


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm afraid of living for eternity with nothing to do.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> reckaje said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosts and flying, both equally.
> ...


i had a dream i was drinking samuel adams with a big grizzly once and he wouldnt get off the cooler so i could get another one 
plus he ate all the fish i was catchin


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> the thing I fear the most is men when I'm walking in the streets by night


 as hot as you are thats a very legitimate fear


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> The title of this thread
> 
> 
> > xexon made me curious


 hey come on i know i shoud have worded it differantly but i couldnt change the title after i posted :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

as for dieing being a fear i think its more of when and how thats scary

just like falling to your death its what happens when you hit that sucks not the fall :laugh:


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

KingKong said:


> I'm afraid of living for eternity with nothing to do.


 Me too.

Also, seeing the end of the world as cyborge takes over the work.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I am not too scared of alot...but I am so afraid that something horrible is going to happen to my family members that I am not going to be able to do anything about.

Like the family that had their daughter kidnapped and the video of her being kidnapped was filmed by a camera behind a carwash. To sit and know that she is out there and there is nothing that you can do...God that would be horrible.

Jeffrey


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm Afraid of getting stuck in a hole or well upsidedown and not being able to get out and no one knowing you were there. Picture someone diving hands first into a well and getting stuck a few feet from the top except no one knows your there. Thats my biggest fear.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Leeches.....damn things I run like a little girl


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am super scared of spiders bt i cant get enough of scorpions

the thing i really fear is being killed and the person killing me is me


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

bobme said:


> i fear Innes pounding me in the ass, when i am not ready. He did it once, and it realy hurt.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I fear Danger lol







sometimes i find myself thinking on "what if" scenarios. I fear disieases i fear deadly poisons/venoms and other things.

death to me is to just cease to exist, i dont beleive in a afterlife, but even though i do its so hard to comprehend death, i think that is the reason beleifs in afterlifes exists, because ppl cant accept the fact that when you die, you just cease to exist, we can comprehend alot, but we just cannot comprehend being dead.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> i fear Innes pounding me in the ass, when i am not ready. He did it once, and it realy hurt.


 sorry bout that, next time I'll use the KY


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I fear failure most....


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I fear getting stabbed. seriously.


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

im scared of myself...


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I fear my loved ones getting in fatal car accidents....specially.


Me too, also getting raped, fatally robbed, or brutally murdered....also im afraid of the dark and ghost hehehe

edited: for ex: i work with my older sis and she is always the last one to leave at nite (1130pm) the parking lot is in the back of the building, so everynite, before i leave, i drive her car and park it in the front for her safety..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

HypergeniX_CiviC said:


> im scared of myself...:rock:


 Nice one ....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I fear failure most....


 why does everyone fear me


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nothing in particular.
dixon


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Spiders.....
Big Hairy spiders...
Pretty much anything with more than 4 legs too.....


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

1. Someone Messing with/Stealing my cars.

2. Girls..... They're so vicious.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i fear having a MOTHER-IN-LAW.......


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: i fear aids
i f%&k too many women


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Kinda ironic, but I hate touching fish...


 MY WIFE LAUGHS AT ME ALL THE TIME I HATE TOUCHING FISH AND WONT IF I DONT HAVE TO one time a jd fell through my net and was laying on the floor my wife like pick him up b4 he die im like well that mofo will die unless u pick him up im not touching that fish (mind u he was 1-2") lmao eventually she said asshole and picked him up lol but if i ask her to put worms on hook when we go fishing its oposite she hates them


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i fear not being able to provide for my family thats basically it and i fear my marriage not working it will of course work but thats wat i fear i love my family so much it hurts


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> animals or what
> 
> cows scare me there creepy bastards with a blank stare


 a painful death is all im afraid of, not being dead, but it hurting along the way


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

spiders and clowns


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> spiders and clowns


 clowns lol :laugh:


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > Fallenangel0210 said:
> ...


 dont hate


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i fear that i will have nothing better to do with my time then post comments on a piranha forum...


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't fear death....I fear a lot of miniscule things but not the point i have a panic attack. I.e. spiders, rejection ,supernatural


----------

